# LOUDEST bov/bpv???



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ok...so i heard the turboxs rfl is the loudest bov i can get for my ga16...but after looking at it, it seems like it would be hard to recirculate, due to the shape of the air outlet...pics are here of both bov's ...then i see the greddy type s, or the regular turbosx bov...what do you guys think would be the best and loudest bov for my car? this is the last thing that i have left to order for my turbo kit...so if any of you guys have any experience with these or any other kind of BOV, and know that its LOUD, lemme know...thanks
tommy


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

bumpity bump


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Realize this.*

Most BOV's need to be adjusted to work properly. When they are adjusted properly they will not be as loud as you may like because they are opening when they should and releasing the air quickly. Many people will adjust the BOV so that it is loudest even though it is not opening under the proper amount of vacuum. They do it for the sound. IMHO this is backasswards because there is a greater risk of compressor surge when a BOV is not adjusted properly, which to me seems pointless as a BOV is designed to eliminate compressor surge. 

The Greddy type S is not loud when recirculated especially when it is adjusted to open under 10' of vacuum.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wes said:


> Most BOV's need to be adjusted to work properly. When they are adjusted properly they will not be as loud as you may like because they are opening when they should and releasing the air quickly. Many people will adjust the BOV so that it is loudest even though it is not opening under the proper amount of vacuum. They do it for the sound. IMHO this is backasswards because there is a greater risk of compressor surge when a BOV is not adjusted properly, which to me seems pointless as a BOV is designed to eliminate compressor surge.
> 
> The Greddy type S is not loud when recirculated especially when it is adjusted to open under 10' of vacuum.


yea i agree...im just gonna stick with my 1g dsm bov for right now...haha


----------



## djmamayek (Aug 26, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> ok...so i heard the turboxs rfl is the loudest bov i can get for my ga16...but after looking at it, it seems like it would be hard to recirculate, due to the shape of the air outlet...pics are here of both bov's ...then i see the greddy type s, or the regular turbosx bov...what do you guys think would be the best and loudest bov for my car? this is the last thing that i have left to order for my turbo kit...so if any of you guys have any experience with these or any other kind of BOV, and know that its LOUD, lemme know...thanks
> tommy



No BOV that is recirculated will be loud. 1g dsm BOV is the best BOV out there, cheap, and extremely effective. It was pretty loud recirculated on my 2g dsm though.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

djmamayek said:


> No BOV that is recirculated will be loud. 1g dsm BOV is the best BOV out there, cheap, and extremely effective. It was pretty loud recirculated on my 2g dsm though.[/QUOTE
> good..ithats what i got


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

If your blow off valve is louder does it make you go faster?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

sr20racer said:


> If your blow off valve is louder does it make you go faster?




yea thanks for the help too, dick


----------



## turbo91ser (Apr 30, 2002)

*Why waste money?*

Well, if you are going to go thru the trouble of turboing your car, go thru the trouble of installing quality parts on it so that it will perform the best for all your hard work and money. I have the HKS Race BOV on my car and you can hear it when you shift, but the key thing is it works great.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> yea thanks for the help too, dick


Your welcome, and I love you too. :fluffy:


----------



## TofuShop (Oct 15, 2003)

Or ....... you could get the A'pexi SAFC-2. It corrects the air pressure lost by the blow off valve so you can run it as a BOV releasing into the air .. not as a BPV recirculating..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

everything in my kit that i have peiced together IS qualilty...i have a dsm gen 1 bov, but i wanted something with exceptional quality AND makes heads turn...some people dont understand that i guess...fuck it..ill stick with the dsm bov...peace


----------



## halfshaft (Nov 2, 2003)

If you want attention, why dont you go buy another honda civic and slap a wing on it and leave the hard stuff to us enthusiasts? Peace...


----------



## Slo_240 (Jan 1, 2004)

Comeon lets be nice...

As for your question, the TurboSX RFL Type S is supposidly the loudest on the market. But Always go for quality rather than how much "attention" its gonna get you. You get a BOV to release air whenever the throttle plate closes not because its louder does it make it more efficent. In my honest opinion I don't really like how the RFL sounds. I bought it because it was loud to then head it in a talon... its loud as hell but the sound is a WHOOSH. I prefer the Greddy Type S, Quality part very efficent and the sound is amazing. Sounds like... a bird, more of a Pheonix wail type sound. Hks makes a good BOV that sounds like a bird chirp. You can DL clips of sounds on the net but always remember to buy for quality and efficency. If you want a RFL BOV I have one brand new in the box.... I'll give it to ya for 135 plus shipping. 

-Alex


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

halfshaft said:


> If you want attention, why dont you go buy another honda civic and slap a wing on it and leave the hard stuff to us enthusiasts? Peace...



what? hey fuck you and your old ass nissan...im not an enthusiat? i guarantee me 1.6 has way more work done to it that your old ass nissan or TOYOTA...ive never has a honda, never had a wing, and NEVER DRIVEN A TOYOTA...HAAHAH...if you wanna talk shit, talk it to someone else kid...cause you prolly "fart in someones general direction" in order to get a dick stuck in your ass...haha...fuckin kids need to get off forums and go get their asses beat


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> what? hey fuck you and your old ass nissan...


He has a 94 and you call it old ass and you have a 95?


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

stfu both of you!!  
halfshaft: seniority rules around here. don't start shit. 
notanotherhonda: back yourself up, but those were some pretty lame insults.
and....oh yeah, IB4TL BOI!!!!


----------



## TofuShop (Oct 15, 2003)

xt_out said:


> IB4TL BOI!!!!


Huh?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

TofuShop said:


> Huh?



IBTL BOI= in before the lock, boy......meaning basically this thread went to shit quick and is more than likely gonna get closed if they dont get their ish back together and act a bit more civilized. A car forum is not the place to argue about pointless ish. 

Sr20racer + halfshaft =if u really dont have nothing good to contribute to a thread, visit Off Topic

Notanotherhonda=u handled the situation bad as well

Now back on subject, a guy i know has an HKS BOV on his Supra, he took me for a ride in it and that thing is LOUD, probably the loudest one ive heard, but like mentioned before, quality PWNZ!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i know i handled it bad....but i get hot at gay ass shit like that...my bad


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> Sr20racer + halfshaft =if u really dont have nothing good to contribute to a thread, visit Off Topic


  LOL You guys take it so personal. I was just giving him a little shit because it did sound like a little bit ricey. If you go to www. blowoffvlaves.com you can dl sound clips of the different blow off valves/BPV's.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

sr20racer said:


> LOL You guys take it so personal. I was just giving him a little shit because it did sound like a little bit ricey. If you go to www. blowoffvlaves.com you can dl sound clips of the different blow off valves/BPV's.



dont give shit when you dont know my car or me...ive never had a fuckin honda or a wing...i want a loud bov...deal with it


----------



## TeamFrontline (Jul 16, 2003)

very interesting i know tommy and if someone made a remark about him or his car looking like a ricer or a civic he would probly fight you right there i give him respect cause he dose all his shit himself from fiberglass to turbo sooooooo i will give him props..


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> what? hey fuck you and your old ass nissan...im not an enthusiat? i guarantee me 1.6 has way more work done to it that your old ass nissan or TOYOTA...ive never has a honda, never had a wing, and NEVER DRIVEN A TOYOTA...HAAHAH...if you wanna talk shit, talk it to someone else kid...cause you prolly "fart in someones general direction" in order to get a dick stuck in your ass...haha...fuckin kids need to get off forums and go get their asses beat


This is warning #2 use this type of language in your posts and you will be banned.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

myoung said:


> This is warning #2 use this type of language in your posts and you will be banned.


ok as of 6:45, jan 4, 2004, i am a new man 

haha...but ill pm them if they talk like that to me...im not about to get disrespected like that...so whatever it takes, then ill do it...but yea, ill keep it btwn me and them next time


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> ok as of 6:45, jan 4, 2004, i am a new man
> 
> haha...but ill pm them if they talk like that to me...im not about to get disrespected like that...so whatever it takes, then ill do it...but yea, ill keep it btwn me and them next time


Then its all good...!!


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> .i want a loud bov...deal with it


I think that is rice, deal with it. :fluffy: No big deal.


----------



## halfshaft (Nov 2, 2003)

Whew... didnt see that coming. I was just raggin' on you dude, no offence intended.


----------



## MJR200sx (Jan 4, 2004)

hey we all live in florida thats cool


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

whatever...im keepin my first gen dsm anyways, so all this fighting shit was for nothing...thanks for the help though- to the guys that actually helped


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

sr20racer said:


> I think that is rice, deal with it. :fluffy: No big deal.


Well I dont think anyone with a turbo is ricey. And those fortunate to have a turbo can be allowed some rice. Remember, Rice is good in small portions but never let it be the main course. 

Blow off valves sound cool and all, but just remember that not all attention is good attention (law enforcement). 

Anyone ever hear someone say " damn that's a ricey blow off valve". didnt think so.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> Well I dont think anyone with a turbo is ricey. And those fortunate to have a turbo can be allowed some rice. Remember, Rice is good in small portions but never let it be the main course.
> 
> Blow off valves sound cool and all, but just remember that not all attention is good attention (law enforcement).
> 
> Anyone ever hear someone say " damn that's a ricey blow off valve". didnt think so.



he doesn't have anything installed yet 

besides, I'd like to see him pull off a regular bov without recirculating and have a good idle


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

chimmike said:


> he doesn't have anything installed yet
> 
> besides, I'd like to see him pull off a regular bov without recirculating and have a good idle


i know...its all either in the mail or sitting on a towel in my room...talk about temptation...you back in tallahassee mike?


----------



## halfshaft (Nov 2, 2003)

And by the way, how can you gaurantee my cars are POS's(which their not)
and your car has more work done on it(which we both don't know) when you havent seen either of them. As you said yourself, "dont give shit when you dont know my car or me..." Hmmmm, a little bit of hipocracy? And guess what "kid"? I'm 27 and happily married, and Iv'e done my fair share of competition in rallycross and autocross. I'm not claiming I'm Colin McRae or anything, because Im not, I'm just backing myself up so you dont make me look like a ass. Im not taking a shot at you now, so dont go flying off the handle like last time, and I'm not "talkin shit to someone else". Im talking it to you. So PM me if you want to have a "disscusion".


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

halfshaft said:


> And by the way, how can you gaurantee my cars are POS's(which their not)
> and your car has more work done on it(which we both don't know) when you havent seen either of them. As you said yourself, "dont give shit when you dont know my car or me..." Hmmmm, a little bit of hipocracy? And guess what "kid"? I'm 27 and happily married, and Iv'e done my fair share of competition in rallycross and autocross. I'm not claiming I'm Colin McRae or anything, because Im not, I'm just backing myself up so you dont make me look like a ass. Im not taking a shot at you now, so dont go flying off the handle like last time, and I'm not "talkin shit to someone else". Im talking it to you. So PM me if you want to have a "disscusion".



umm yea...anyways, back to the topic at hand...


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

I don't understand why people can't even like car parts anymore or they are a "ricer"

its like EVERYTHING we like is faux-pax now? what happened. If I had some boost going for me 
right now I'd be happy to here psh psh coming from under the hood. 

do what you like nobody else matters. If someone pulled up next to me and vented some PSI
I wouldn't be thinking "ricer" i'd be thinking, PHUCK! -Soon it will be my turn to shine.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> ok...so i heard the turboxs rfl is the loudest bov i can get for my ga16...but after looking at it, it seems like it would be hard to recirculate, due to the shape of the air outlet...pics are here of both bov's ...then i see the greddy type s, or the regular turbosx bov...what do you guys think would be the best and loudest bov for my car? this is the last thing that i have left to order for my turbo kit...so if any of you guys have any experience with these or any other kind of BOV, and know that its LOUD, lemme know...thanks
> tommy


There is a Japanese company that sells a fake blow off valve. It has a box with a control panel with a speaker you put under the hood. You can twiddle some knobs and "tune" the sound of your BOV. It gets inputs from the TPS so it blows off at the right time, when you lift the throttle. You can also turn up the volume pretty loud.

Mike


----------



## TofuShop (Oct 15, 2003)

hahahaha - i remember reading about that a couple years ago.. i used to think that'd be the coolest thing to buy... 

well ... now in the present ... hopefully i can take that suckerbox out and replace it with a REAL turbo 

Of course im just keeeeeeeeeeeeding ...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i know...its all either in the mail or sitting on a towel in my room...talk about temptation...you back in tallahassee mike?



yup, but my car is back home at a shop getting an SR20 put in, with a new tranny, and TURBO! hahahahaha


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i think i'll get a fake bov. that'll be sweet. please, no hate. 
but it would be so embarassing when you're flaunting something you don't have and then get your ass kicked


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

xt_out said:


> i think i'll get a fake bov. that'll be sweet. please, no hate.
> but it would be so embarassing when you're flaunting something you don't have and then get your ass kicked



just turn it off around the city or something, and whenever u get into an open area by yourself, turn it up and enjoy the sounds of a turbo. :cheers:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

its not so much the actual noise i like, its just the reason behind it...its always been a magor goal of mine to have turbo, and now that i finally have it, i want to remind myself everytine i get in the car. everytime i shift hard, i wanna think about where my hard work and MONEY (haha) have gotten me...its not for them...its for me...it always has been and always will be


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> its not so much the actual noise i like, its just the reason behind it...its always been a magor goal of mine to have turbo, and now that i finally have it, i want to remind myself everytine i get in the car. everytime i shift hard, i wanna think about where my hard work and MONEY (haha) have gotten me...its not for them...its for me...it always has been and always will be


Run a recirculated BOV for best performance then run the electronic one and screw around with it. Put a huge dual speaker system and a amp and scare the crap out of people.

Haha you can say you have a dual stage BOV.

Mike


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> Run a recirculated BOV for best performance then run the electronic one and screw around with it. Put a huge dual speaker system and a amp and scare the crap out of people.
> 
> Haha you can say you have a dual stage BOV.
> 
> Mike


LOL.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i dont want a fake ass bov...i think you guys are either taking it the wrong way or being dicks to me...either way, the mods can close this thread, because i see that i havent really gotten any good help except wes's...so thanks anyways...ill stick to my dsm bov...peace


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

chimmike said:


> yup, but my car is back home at a shop getting an SR20 put in, with a new tranny, and TURBO! hahahahaha


Y Chimmy, Y? You were the QG pioneer! Why turn ur back?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hats what i said...i cant believe he's doing that, after he has done so much for the qg community and market!...dont do it mike! hahahaha


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i dont want a fake ass bov...i think you guys are either taking it the wrong way or being dicks to me...either way, the mods can close this thread, because i see that i havent really gotten any good help except wes's...so thanks anyways...ill stick to my dsm bov...peace


check out a similar thread:
Loudest BOV when Recirc'd??  
I am currently running a 1st gen DSM BOV in my ga16de. It is recirc'd and it is very audible
-dave


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yaaaaaaay...1g bov is on the way


----------

